
Fake 'Harry Potter' Books Written In China - mapleoin
http://www.11points.com/Books/11_Amazing_Fake_%27Harry_Potter%27_Books_Written_In_China
======
jbellis
This makes me think that it's a shame we'll never have a modern equivalent of
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, because nothing new will ever enter the
public domain after the 1998 copyright act.

~~~
jerf
Good news! For you! Maybe less good for others!

<http://www.harrypotterfanfiction.com/> -> "we currently hold over 60,000
stories"

The search page must truly be seen to be believed:
<http://www.harrypotterfanfiction.com/storytype.php> Metadata search as you've
never seen it before!

Sturgeon's law is in full effect, of course, but don't forget its fuzzy-logic
contrapositive: 10% of everything isn't crap. I can't say I've drunk deeply
from this well, but I've read a couple of things that makes you wonder why the
author bothered to "steal" the setting at all, when they could quite clearly
make their own. (Though it also shows the value of editors and their mighty
Red Pens of Cutting Out About A Third Of The Text.)

~~~
rms
Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality! I posit that it is the best Harry
Potter fanfiction of all time.

[http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_M...](http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_Methods_of_Rationality)

~~~
memetichazard
As much as I like that story, it doesn't seem to be quite as well received
outside the HN/Reddit communities. Most people don't really enjoy/understand
the concepts that much (or disagree with their use), and categorize it as
crack (typically short fanfiction that contains amusing or interesting concept
but lacks the depth or structure to qualify as being good fiction).

------
thenbrent
I lived with a guy who downloaded "Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince" as
a PDF about two months before the book's actual release.

He read all 600 pages, then said it was probably fake, but still a great read.

~~~
ern
Something similar happened to me: a few years ago, I downloaded "Harry Potter
and the Order of the Phoenix", and almost read the whole thing before I
realized it was fake (the fake book said that Dudley died, and I remembered
reading somewhere that it was another character who was killed off).

There was a fair amount of sex in the book, but I assumed that JK was
adjusting for the kids' growing up. I have never actually gotten around to
reading the real thing.

------
hristov
So in China somebody actually gets paid for writing fanfiction.

I have to say I like the guy that just printed the lord of the rings with the
names of the main characters changed to harry potter characters. He truly
understands how the global economy works. He is like one of those contractors
that charge you 1000 hours worth of work for dirt cheap price, and you think
you are getting a great deal until you realise they delivered some GPLd
software with the license terms removed and the file names changed.

------
BoppreH
The last book makes me wonder if the story is told _just_ by Harry's point of
view, as in no omniscient narrator. It could make things interesting.

This article beats the superhero's schoolbags by far.

------
meric
Hmm this sort of shows what copyright laws do... cut out a lot of crap, but
you lose some good stuff too.

